# Nice weekend



## Grefsen

How would I write "nice weekend" in *čeština*? 


Could it be "*pěkný víkend*"?  


Here it's used in a sentence:


Doufám, že jste měli _pěkný víkend_.


I hope you had a nice weekend.


----------



## kacerka

Hi,
pěkný víkend is fine for me or hezký víkend (especially if you wish somebody to have a nice weekend : Hezký víkend!)


----------



## Janulka

ِHi,
I guess _užili _sounds more Czech than _měli_: Doufám, že jste si užili hezký (pěkný) víkend.


----------



## kolobezka1.

Both are OK.
... že jste si užili hezký (pěkný víkend).
.. .že jste měli hezký (pěkný víkend)
... že jste si strávili hezký (pěkný víkend)


----------



## kacerka

kolobezka1. said:


> Both are OK.
> ... že jste si užili hezký (pěkný víkend).
> .. .že jste měli hezký (pěkný víkend)
> ... že jste si strávili hezký (pěkný víkend)



I think the first option is the best one, we use the second expression as well but I think we took it from English and it doesn't sound so Czech (as Janulka has said). The last one should be- že jste strávili hezký víkend without *si*. (asi si se koloběžko jen uklepla )


----------



## kolobezka1.

Yes, thank you for correcting me.

... že jste strávili hezký (pěkný) víkend


----------

